

Yahoo Mail is "Over Capacity" for many users and displaying a baby - extraco
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140210114843AAtD2Ss

======
extraco
As another HN user pointed out, the message that yahoo is over capacity is in
the form of clip art of a crying baby. Is it just me, or is that extremely
strange?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7213143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7213143)

